# Newb java moss question



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Can I just clip a piece of java moss and put it somewhere else so it will start growing there?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

yup, sure can


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Indeed. Thread, rubber band, fishing line, or even free-floating. Java moss doesn't like to be buried in the gravel, and will actually rot if you bury part of it.

Although slow-growing, it's a relatively care-free plant and should do well.

Good luck!


----------

